
Image Recognition Trends in 2020 - pakostina
https://imagga.com/blog/image-recognition-trends-in-2020/
======
therein
On a slight tangent, when I saw "in 2020", my initial reaction was to think
this was a post speculating about the image recognition trends in the far
future.

And then I realized it is November 2019.

~~~
wongarsu
2020 is the successor of "the new millennium", and is now succeeded by 2035
and 2050. For some reason we affix all kinds of goals across society to a
handful of years. It's really strange and makes those years sound like the far
future even when they are already in the past.

------
sgt101
The final "global image recognition market" chat must be one of the worst
visualisations ever... What is the sense of it starting and ending with 0 for
both lines ? Why not plot round in a circle?

~~~
wongarsu
That chart is indeed all around "not great". It has no business being a line
chart since the lines are meaningless (what's 50% between Barcode Recognition
and Facial Recognition?), the two points at zero make no sense, and one of the
axis is completely unlabeled (presumable compounded annual growth rate?)

